# Used Gaggia Classic Problems



## dpr666 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Apologies if something similar has already been discussed somewhere, I had a look but couldn't see anything suitable.

I am very new to the world of coffee. I started out buying instant coffee, then real bean instant and now I have taken my first step in real coffee by purchasing a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic. I am familiar with how they work and all the steps I need to take as my friend has one but I am getting some annoying issues with mine.

As it is 2nd hand I am sure that some parts need changing (group gasket etc.) but I was wondering if I listed my issues if someone could explain to me the steps I could take to restore it to a good working condition.

1) No matter what I try (beans, tamper pressure, heating up machine etc) I cannot get any crema with my espresso. The machine takes only about 10-15sec to produce a shot (compared to the recommended 25secs) and the last few seconds look to be just slightly brown water. There is no strength and only a small film of crema covering half of the top of the shot.

I am ashamed to admit that I am currently using pre-ground coffee. I am planning on buying a grinder soon I promise!!! However I am sure that this cant be the reason I am getting no crema at all as the same coffee worked well on a friends identical machine.

2) When I am heating up the machine (with the group gasket locked in place or without) water drips out of the shower screen. It does this when it is cooling down too. Also when I remove the group gasket a few minutes later there is a puddle on top of the grind. The beans aren't as dry and compacted as they are on my friends machine.

I really would appreciate your help so that I can start enjoying my machine! I am willing to buy/clean whatever I have to to get it up and running well.

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

number 1, I would say the grinds are too course, you a fairly fine ( powdery ) grind for these

number 2, either water behind the disc is sowly dripping out, ( this is normal) or possible scale issue stopping the solenoid closing.

you need to youtube barista skills

mark


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. definitely too coarse grinds, your freind might have the perfect crema device and associated basket in theirs but that is not crema per se, just the result of forcing everything through a tiny hole....

2. Descale the machine thoroughly


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I quickly realised with my classic you need fresh roasted coffee and a grinder so that you can adjust the grind. There's no universally correct grind for all machines so being able to adjust yourself is key.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Or buy pressurised baskets.

I don't recommend it, but if you want preground with "crema" then you have to.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Or buy pressurised baskets.
> 
> I don't recommend it, but if you want preground with "crema" then you have to.


It's not really crema though is it? It adds nothing to the taste or texture. I was disappointed when mine came with one and no standard basket. Quickly replaced.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hence the " "

It's not crema, it's the same stuff that you get when you run water though a tap really fast and it bubbles.

Crema is emulsified fat globules and bubbles.

Probably what you brew with a pressurised filter isn't even espresso, I'm not sure what the name would be, but it certainly has none of the characteristics.

Maybe it's more like an under extracted moka extraction?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DPR are you using Supermarket "suitable for use with any machine" style preground atm? If so that's your problem. As others have said the best way forward is a decent i.e. not Krups, Dualit, Delonghi or Cuisinart burr grinder.


----------

